# Polikarpov Po-2 "Night Witches"



## mauld (Feb 5, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blnn0ZyqGQ4_


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2014)

Hard to beleve those women flew those clunkers into a "modern" war


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Indeed Torch.

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2014)

That is amazing, but apparently did the job.


----------



## GingahNinja (Feb 5, 2014)

Torch said:


> Hard to beleve those women flew those clunkers into a "modern" war



Even crazier is HOW they flew them. Low altitude at night and shutting the engines off so they could be silent...that's NUTS!


----------

